

Show HN: Blogshare - yashness
http://blogshare.in/top
Hackernews for various category of blogs.
======
xytop
Guys, have a look at source code of its pages :)

191 script inclusion.. that's the record in my memory.. sick guys..

And you probably paid many thousands $$ for this..

~~~
yashness
Its telescope project built with Meteor.

